# Unterschied Profibus - DP



## Unreal (28 Juni 2005)

Blöde Frage,

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen PROFIBUS und PROFIBUS-DP
erklären??

Gibt's da überhaupt einen Unterschied???

Oder sind die zu 100% kompatibel???

Muß in nächster Zeit einen Prüfstand aufbauen mit mehreren FU's von
Fremdherstellern (die haben Profibus-Anschluß). Ich wollte das Ganze mit ner S7 und einem EM277 (Profibus-! DP ! -Erweiterungsmodul) realisieren.
Geht das?? Bin noch absolut unbeschlagen auf dem Gebiet BUS, daher entschuldigt meine Frage!!! 

Wäre schön, eure Antworten zu hören

Gruß Unreal


----------



## MSB (28 Juni 2005)

Profibus im herkömmlichen Sinne gibt es nicht.

Es gibt verschiedene Variationen / Protokollformen von Profibus:

Im wesentlichen sind das:

Profibus DP : EA-Kommunikation, eigentlich die einfachste Variante, in der Regel bei FU's verwendet
Innerhalb von DP gibt es noch die Variation FMS, im Prinzip befindet man sich damit schon fast auf der Protokoll-Ebene von Profibus DP

Profibus PA : PA = Process Automation also "höherwertige" Feldgeräte z.B. Durchflussmesser usw. ...

Alles mögliche über Profibus findest du auf http://www.profibus.com

Eine gute Einführung: http://www.profibus.com/imperia/md/content/pisc/technicaldescription/4001_vOktober2002-German.pdf

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
tut mir leid, aber wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe ist die EM 277 nur ein DP-Slave und kein Master (kann mich aber auch irren) und dann geht das nicht.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Unreal (28 Juni 2005)

Aber die CPU kann doch als Master betrieben werden, richtig??


----------



## MSB (28 Juni 2005)

Unter der Voraussetzung deine CPU hat eine Endung
-2DP ... ja.

Grundsätzlich kann jede CPU von Siemens mit Profibus on Board als Master betrieben werden, genauer gesagt als Profibus DP Master.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
@ MSB: das ist aber S7-200, und da kann ich devinitiv sagen das die 215-2DP nur Slave kann, und wenn die Anschaltung nur Slave kann bleibt es bei Slave. Die größeren 200er CPU können PPI Master sein.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
hier die technischen Daten und da ist nichts Master erwähnt:

Anzahl Schnittstellen 1 Schnittstelle
Elektrische Schnittstelle RS-485
Elektrische Trennung (externes Signal zur Logikschaltung) 500 V AC (galvanisch)
PROFIBUS-DP/MPI Baudraten (automatisch eingestellt)
Protokolle
9,6 / 19,2 / 45,45 / 93,75 / 187,5 und 500 kBaud; 1 / 1,5 / 3 / 6 und12 MBaud
PROFIBUS-DP-Slave und MPI-Slave
Kabellänge
Max. 93,75 kBaud
187,5 kBaud
500 kBaud
1 bis 1,5 MBaud
3 bis 12 MBaud
1200 m
1000 m
400 m
200 m
100 m
Netzwerkfähigkeiten
Einstellungen Stationsadresse
Max. Stationen pro Segment
Max. Stationen pro Netzwerk
0 - 99 (einstellbar über Drehschalter)
32
126, max. 99 EM277-Stationen
MPI-Verbindungen 6 gesamt, 2 reserviert (1 für PG und 1 für OP)
Leistungsverbrauch
+5 V DC (E/A-Bus) 150 mA
Leistungsbedarf 24-V-DC-Eingang
Spannungsbereich
Maximalstrom
Modul mit aktiver Schnittstelle
Zusätzlich 90 mA an 5-V-Schnittstellenlast
Zusätzlich 120 mA an 24-V-Schnittstellenlast
20,4 bis 28,8 V DC (Klasse 2 oder Geberspannung aus CPU)
30 mA
60 mA
180 mA
Welligkeit/Störströme (<10 MHz)
1elektrisch getrennt (Eingangsleistung zu Modullogik)
max. < 1 V Spitze-Spitze
500 V AC für 1 min
5-V-DC-Leistung an Kommunikationsschnittstelle
Maximalstrom pro Schnittstelle
Transformatortrennung von Modullogik und von 24-V-DC-Eingangsleistung
90 mA
500 V AC für 1 min
24-V-DC-Leistung an Kommunikationsschnittstelle
Spannungsbereich
Maximalstrom pro Schnittstelle
Strombegrenzung
Elektrisch getrennt
20,4 bis 28,8 V DC
120 mA
0,7 bis 2,4 A
Nicht elektrisch getrennt, gleicher Stromkreis wie Eingang 24 V DC

mfg

dietmar


----------



## MSB (28 Juni 2005)

Stimmt mal wieder was überlesen / überdacht,

bei einer S7-200 ist die einzige Möglichkeit bei Siemens zu bleiben,
also Micromaster ...
Diese unterstützen das USS-Protokoll, welches auch von der S7-200 unterstützt wird.
Ansonsten bleibt nur der Sprung zur S7-300 oder generell einen anderen SPS-Hersteller (falls möglich).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Unreal (28 Juni 2005)

Wie gesagt, bin neu auf dem Gebiet

wollte halt Kosten sparen, weil im Siemens Handbuch steht:
(S.211)Ausg. 05/03
Master- und Slavegeräte in einem Profibus-Netz:
Die S7/200 unterstützt ein Master/Slave-Netz und kann sowohl als Master
als auch als Slave im PROFIBUS-Netz eingesetzt werden, während 
Step7/Micro-Win immer Master ist.

Gruß Unreal


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ja das ist sehr verwirrend, aber im ganzen Handbuch ist das Modul EM277 nicht als Master gezeigt, vieleicht hat ja jemand eine EM277, aber ich glaube nicht das das Modul als Master agieren kann (zu 90% :shock. Noch ein kleiner Tip, schau jetzt schon mal beim Hersteller nach ob die S7 Beispiele für Ihre FU's haben, denn sonst mußt Du Dir alles mühsam selbst erarbeiten.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## plc_tippser (29 Juni 2005)

Die 277 kann nur Slave. Ich habe die vor nem Jahr eingesetzt und habe mich auch gewundert. Aber bei längerem hinsehen stellt man fest, dass das alles nur ein Wortspiel ist.

Für den Testaufbau würde ich eine der neuen 300er CPU´s empfehlen. Da gibt es dann auch eine vernünftige Hardwarekonfig.

Gruß pt


----------



## plc_tippser (29 Juni 2005)

Die 277 kann nur Slave. Ich habe die vor nem Jahr eingesetzt und habe mich auch gewundert. Aber bei längerem hinsehen stellt man fest, dass das alles nur ein Wortspiel ist.

Für den Testaufbau würde ich eine der neuen 300er CPU´s empfehlen. Da gibt es dann auch eine vernünftige Hardwarekonfig.

Gruß pt


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
bei der Beschreibung habe ich zuerst gedacht der EM277 kann auch Master sein, wird dann aber ein teurer Spaß wenn man nicht alles durchgelesen hat,   und das Gesicht vom Chef möchte ich schon gar nicht sehen :roll: . Na ja nun hat sich die Sache ja aufgeklärt.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Zottel (29 Juni 2005)

Ich vermute schon länger, daß es keinen DP-Master für die 200 gibt, damit die 300 besser (überhaupt?) verkauft wird.
Vielleicht sollte mal jemand versuchen, mittels der freien Kommunikation einen zu programmieren? Sollte einfacher zu machen sein als ein Slave.


----------



## Unreal (29 Juni 2005)

Vielen Dank für eure rege Teilnahme!!!

Nachdem alle Zweifel mit dem EM277 restlos ausgeräumt wurden:

Noch eine kleine Frage :
Kann ich über die S7-200 CPU Schnittstellen 0 oder 1
(direkt an der CPU) einen Profibus-Master realisieren???
Tut mir leid, ich finde die Erklärung im Handbuch zu diesem Kapitel 
etwas verwirrend, deshalb die doofen Fragen.

Gruß Unreal


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
das ist was Zottel gemeint hat, das muß noch erfunden (programmiert) werden.

mfg

dietmar


----------

